# Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

Kennt ihr das?
"Auf zum angeln und entspannen"
Also Platz angefahren, Gerätschaft aufgebaut, hingesetzt und schon kommen sie wie die Ratten aus den Löcher  gekrochen!
Die, die alles besser Wissen
Die, die genau wissen was du falsch machst
Die, die das Gewässer auswendig kennen
Die, denen dein Köder nicht passt
Die, die behaupten man dürfe hier nicht angeln
Die, die behaupten sie hätten hier endlos Fisch gefangen
Die, nicht wissen wann es ma gut ist
Die, die stoisch auf dich einreden
Die, die dir stundenlang nicht mehr von der Pelle weichen
Und schlussendlich die, die dir den Angeltag versauen!!!

Sorry, aber ich könnte mich Stundenlang über diese Passanten, Ortsansässigen, Rentner u.v.m. aufregen.
Von 10 Stunden am Wasser habe ich MINDESTENS 5 Stunden an denen mich jemand belästigt, und dabei bin ich ein wirklich geselliger Kerl....
Habe ich meinen Rottweiler dabei, dann gehts noch, denn der gute merkt schnell wenn ich die Fresse dick hab....aber alleine werd ich fast ausschließlich überlaufen?

Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme mit dem netten Völkchen?
Wie geht ihr mit denen um?
Ich versuche persönlich immer freundlich zu bleiben, aber das ist der falsche Weg, wie sich rausstellt....


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Kennst du den Film "Shining" mit Jack Nicholson, da wo er sich ein Guckloch in die Hotelzimmertüre macht? - Diesen Blick musst du üben und keiner wird dich mehr nerven!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich gehe vorzugsweise dort angeln, wo es ruhig ist.

Ansonsten hilft aber ein nettes "Verpiss dich!":k auch.:m


----------



## tomsen83 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

kauf dir nen Boot:q


----------



## ronram (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Schau mal in den Tarnklamottenthread [emoji14]...viele Menschen scheinen ein gewisses Outfit als nicht einladend zu empfinden :-D:-D.


----------



## ronram (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ooooder...
Wenn ein Besserwisser ankommt, dann mach es wie ich...zeig ihm mal was ein richtiger Besserwisser ist.  [emoji14]


----------



## dorsch20 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Mein norwegischer Gastgeber sagt in solchen Fällen: Du hast ein Luxusproblem.


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Habe ich in letzter Zeit weniger Probleme mit, als früher.
Aber wenn einer ansatzweise angedackelt kommen will; schon bei einer Entfernung von min. 10 mtr. sehr bösen 'Ich hasse Dich' Schulterblick.
Da ich an Ecken mit mehr Spaziergängern oft mit Stippen etc. zu Gange bin, baue ich 'großflächig' um mich herum auf. Mein Kescher hat einen 4 mtr. Stiel und wenn ich 'schwungvoll' die Stippe zum Abstecken übern 'Abroller' schiebe, fährt es halt 6-8 mtr. hinter mir aus. Natürlich möchte ich niemanden in irgendeiner Form ansatzweise verletzen, aber wenn man so mal zum richtigen Zeitpunkt den Köder kontrolliert, lässt es Leute einen gewissen Sicherheitsabstand einhalten. 
Man hat ja schließlich hinten keine Augen |rolleyes


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich weiß et nicht..."verpiss dich"...zu den Rentnern...neee
N bissl Respekt muss bewahrt werden...

Und zum Thema klamotten:
Ich sitze so manche tage mit jogginghose/lederjacke mit glatze und nem Rottweiler am Wasser...
Wenn das nicht alle Klischees erfüllt und die Leute immer noch kommen....

Wieso denn Luxusproblem?


----------



## rippi (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Wenn mich Leute nerven fang ich immer an über unnötige chemische Sachen zu sprechen, und dann frage ich meistens wie sie CsO₃ finden oder SnH₄, das macht Spaß. Oder erzähl denen doch einfach mal den Stickstoffkreislauf im Wasser hochspannend und meistens haben die Passanten nach den dritten lateinischen Namen für die Bakterien kein Bock mehr.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Wenn es zuviel wird einfach Natodraht um den Angelplatz legen.

http://www.amazon.de/Pro-Lift-Monatgetechnik-10m-Natodraht-Klingendraht-Stacheldraht/dp/B00N99RGXI/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=080SB6HQ0JXEFBMAEJW4

Wenn die Polizei kommt einfach unwissend stellen. Am besten Vermuten, das es dieselben Leute waren die in Hamburg die S-Bahn Tür zugemauert haben und man selber wirklich nichts mitbekommen hat.


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Irgendwie hat die Idee was.
Das sollte sogar funktionieren wenn ich gar keine Ahnung davon hab....werden die Passanten schließlich auch nicht.
Also kann ich meiner Kreativität freien lauf lassen und gleichzeitig mein Problem beheben


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



rippi schrieb:


> Wenn mich Leute nerven fang ich immer an über unnötige chemische Sachen zu sprechen, und dann frage ich meistens wie sie CsO₃ finden oder SnH₄, das macht Spaß. Oder erzähl denen doch einfach mal den Stickstoffkreislauf im Wasser hochspannend und meistens haben die Passanten nach den dritten lateinischen Namen für die Bakterien kein Bock mehr.



Haha, erinnert mich an eine Story aus dem Bekanntenkreis. Wir hatten da einen, der jeden vollgelabert hat. Ein Teil war Geschwafel, ein Teil erlogen. Also echt top.

Einen guten Kumpel von mir hatte ich vorgewarnt und mein Kumpel (Ing.) hat die Chance dann genutzt und den Typen solange mit technischen und für den Normalbürger völlig uninteressanten Dingen vollzulabern. Nach einiger Zeit hat der Schnacker dann die weisse Fahne gehisst.

Muss man aber auch Bock zu haben. Ich treff nicht so oft Nicht-Angler. Wenn doch, dann bin ich immer freundlich. Wenn das aber überhand nimmt, dann zur Not den anderen freundlich darauf hinweise, das heute schon 10 Dröhner hier waren und man, bei allem Respekt, keine Lust hat sich nun noch mit dem nächsten abzusappeln.


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Versuch das mal wenn dich einer meiner besoffenen Landsmänner zuquatscht....
Für die ist alles ne Beleidigung...


Hab aber auch schon mal die überlegung gemacht die genze Freundlichkeit daheim zu lassen und einen auf "vollasozialen Mitmenschen" zu machen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Besserwisserisch-penetrante Ballungsrauminvasion kenn ich mehr als zur Genüge, ich hab das Aufregen darüber mittlerweile komplett satt. 

Ob man da nun sauer wird oder diplomatisch bleibt: Bringt alles nix, das hört nie auf. Angler gelten halt offenbar als ne Mischung aus Zootier und Fußabtreter für Schlechtgelaunte.

Insofern hilft da nur Ausweichen: Ich ziehe darum, wenn immer möglich, zu ungattigen Frühuhrzeiten los (idealerweise, wenn grade auch noch Nieselregen runterkommt) und haue bei besserem Wetter spätestens um 9.30 Uhr wieder ab (da um 9 Uhr der Tretbootverleih aufmacht).

Ich will in Ruhe angeln und kann da keine Nervensägen brauchen - ich belästige andere Leute nicht in ihrer Freizeit, also sollen die mich nicht in meiner belästigen. 

Bin kein Pausenclown für irgendwelche therapiebedürftigen Freaks mit missionarischem Mitteilungsbedürfnis (oder deren Kinder bzw. Hunde) - jegliches Rumgestreite am Wasser ist verschwendete Freizeit. Ich suche mir Leute, mit denen ich mich unterhalten WILL, allgemein selbst raus. Der Rest soll einfach die Klappe halten und mir vom Hals bleiben.

Keinen Bock mehr drauf - z. B. auch nicht auf "erziehungswütige" Schwimmer, die einem absichtlich "auswurfweiten-kritisierend" an der Pose rumzupfen etc. Auch stehe ich nicht drauf, von gackernden Reisebusfüllungen umstanden zu werden, die jede Anglerbewegung mit Argusaugen beobachten und jeden Huster kommentieren.

Gegen solche Leute ist einfach kein Kraut gewachsen - schon gar nicht gegen ganze Horden von denen. In D scheinen Angler je nach Ort einfach zum Abschuss freigegeben zu sein, da herrscht keinerlei Respekt.

Wenns nach mir ginge, würde ich darum auch mit der Spinne fast ausschließlich nachts angeln - aber da hat BW halt leider was gegen.

Kann nur jedem in Gegenden mit hohem Stresspotenzial raten: Zieht wenn möglich dann los, wenn sonst keiner losziehen will. Schont die Nerven ungemein. Deutlich besser, als einen Krieg anzufangen, den man nicht gewinnen kann.


----------



## rippi (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Versuch das mal wenn dich einer meiner besoffenen Landsmänner zuquatscht....
> Für die ist alles ne Beleidigung...
> 
> 
> Hab aber auch schon mal die überlegung gemacht die genze Freundlichkeit daheim zu lassen und einen auf "vollasozialen Mitmenschen" zu machen.



Nein das ist schlecht, immer nett sein und nicht beleidigend, wie der 27. Allrounder meinte, sich dir was aus deinen Arbeitsalltag aus und Laber ihn damit zu. Allerdings musst du dich damit voll und ganz auskennen, so das du wenn sich jemand damit sonst auskennt auch eine gute Unterhaltung führen kannst.


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Hatten letztens so einen "Kollegen" getroffen....
Waren an ner Teichanlage, die absolut abgelegen ist.
Dort trifft man unter der Woche kaum Leute, ist auch relativ unbekannt.
Waren zu 2 und die ersten 3 Stunden absolut alleine.
Bis dann der besagte Herr antanzte...
"So wie ihr angelt bringt das nix!Auf Schwimmer fängt man nix am See!Euer Teig hat die flasche Farbe"blaaablaaablaaaa.
Unsere Fangergebnisse sprachen für sich...
Dennoch hielt der Kerl es für nötig unsere Angeln ausm Wasser zu holen, unseren Widerstand ignorierend...
Ging dann soweit, dass er schon an unsere Köder ging und versuchte mit unseren Angeln zu fischen...
Bis uns der kragen geplatzt ist....

Ich verstehe nicht was daran so schwer ist einen Angler sein Ding machen zu lassen, besonder wenn ich schon sehe, dass er ohne mich besser zurecht kommt.
Merken diese Leute gar nicht mehr, dass sie als Störfaktor gelten?


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



rippi schrieb:


> Nein das ist schlecht, immer nett sein und nicht beleidigend, wie der 27. Allrounder meinte, sich dir was aus deinen Arbeitsalltag aus und Laber ihn damit zu. Allerdings musst du dich damit voll und ganz auskennen, so das du wenn sich jemand damit sonst auskennt auch eine gute Unterhaltung führen kannst.



Wenn die nicht sowieso alles besser wüssten....


----------



## ronram (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Wie, der hat eure Angeln aus dem Wasser geholt? 

:-D


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

PirschHirsch trifft es auf den Punkt!

Allerdings bin ich wirklich ein eigentlich total ausgelassener Typ, suche auch selbst Kontakt zu anglern.
Was mich allerdings wirklich stört, und das ungemein, sind diejenigen, die wirklich nicht loslassen können und dir stundenlang einen an den Ast quatschen du solltest die Stelle oder Köder oder sonst was wechseln, OBWOHL du erfolgreich bist mit der Form deiner Angelei.
Ich nehme sehr gerne Tips und Kretik an, frage auch im Board öfters mal nach, aber diese Penetranz und das Schlechtreden von altbewährten Angelmethoden....
Das ist das, was mir gehörig auf den Keks geht!
Und diese Leute sind Kritikimmun!
Denen erklärste nix!Die bleiben stur bei ihrer Meinung und weichen nicht von deiner Seite...


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich versteh euch alle nicht. Ich habe ein T-Shirt, da steht hinten Hells Anglers drauf. Da die meisten eh nicht richtig lesen können/wollen, habe ich dann meine Ruhe. Und spätestens wenn die meine Machete am Platze erblicken, ist schicht.


----------



## Trollhorn (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Kenne das Problem auch, wobei bei mir die Passanten immer nur neugierig nachfragen und ich dann immer brav Rede und Antwort stehe. Danach gehen sie zu 99% einfach weiter. Also alles super.

Viel schlimmer sind jedoch andere Angler aus der Besserwisser-Abteilung oder aber Passanten die auch schonmal irgendwann in der Vergangenheit geangelt haben und somit meinen sie hätten das Angeln erfunden. Solche Leute regen mich auf und sind meist auch super anhänglich. 

Wenn die mir zu sehr auf den Sack gehen ignorier ich sie einfach etwas. Auf Fragen antworte ich dann entweder mit "Ja", "Nein" oder "keine Ahnung" und starre dabei die ganze Zeit aufs Wasser. Auf Monologe ihrerseits reagiere ich dann gar nicht. Dann sind sie meist nach 10 min weg.


----------



## HSV1887 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Dennoch hielt der Kerl es für nötig unsere Angeln ausm Wasser zu holen, unseren Widerstand ignorierend...
> Ging dann soweit, dass er schon an unsere Köder ging und versuchte mit unseren Angeln zu fischen...
> Bis uns der kragen geplatzt ist....



Ich bin ja sehr friedlich und freundlich, aber bei sowas würde mir der Hals platzen!!! :r

Meistens habe ich am Wasser meine Ruhe, wenn mich aber mal jemand aufsucht um seinen Senf loszuwerden, entscheide ich je nach Laune und Situation ob ich mich mit ihm unterhalte oder erkläre daß ich meine Ruhe haben möchte...


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ja, hat er...
Auf Worte hat er aber nicht reagiert...
Wie gesagt, PENETRANT!
Aber die wollen ja nur helfen...


----------



## Kaka (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Spätestens dann wäre er Baden gegangen!


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Wer unaufgefordert mein Angelzeug anfasst, der hört auch nichts mehr. Für den wird es nur noch dunkel...


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich bin auch friedlebend, aber irgendwann ist eine Grenze überschritten. Und wenn jemand meine Angelsachen gegen meinen Willen anfässt, dann ist das soweit.


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ja Männer, hätte auch so reagieren können, problemlos sogar.
Aber das Geschrei danach ist mir dann viel zu groß!
Erstens sind "meine" Landsmänner da meist sehr....ich nenne es mal Kampferprobt.Hätte meinen Tag also auch nicht gerettet.
Und zweitens wäre ich dann jawohl derjenige, der die Anlage nicht mehr besuchen darf.
Und das wegen einem einzigen Deppen, der sich nicht unter Kontrolle hat.

Zudem ist die Gewässerauswahl im Oberbergischen m.M nach ohnehin zu spärrlich#c


----------



## Trollhorn (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Hatten letztens so einen "Kollegen" getroffen....
> Waren an ner Teichanlage, die absolut abgelegen ist.
> Dort trifft man unter der Woche kaum Leute, ist auch relativ unbekannt.
> Waren zu 2 und die ersten 3 Stunden absolut alleine.
> ...




Ähnliche Story hatte ich auch schon erlebt. Meine Freundin wollte gerade ihre Angel reinwerfen als plötzlich einer kam und zu ihr meinte sie hätte die falsche Montage. Eh wir uns versahen hat der Typ sein Messer gezückt und die Montage umgebaut.

Als er dann fertig war hat meine Freundin ganz trocken ihr Messer genommen und das Ganze vor seinen Augen wieder in den Ausgangszustand umgebaut und ihn dabei böse angestarrt....den waren wir dann los. :q


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Und mal ganz abgesehen davon Männer...
Die Hundebesitzer unter euch können sich selbst erklären was geschieht, wenn der Hund körperliche Attacken sehen würde...
Und da ist mir mein Hund zu heilig für


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Hab ichs gut

90% meiner Ansitzplätze liegen in Passantenfeindlicher Pampa
Herrliche Ruhe

Auf Spinntour mache nach kurzem Freund oder Depp Kontrollblick bei  letzteren die Ohren prinzipiell auf Durchzug,widme mich dem Köderlauf oder intensiven betrachten der Landschaft und lasse Klugscheixxer und /oder Nervensägen einen Monolog mit meinem Rücken führen..meist merken die Experten dann recht schnell,das sie gerade jetzt an diesem Platz unerwünscht sind.


----------



## ronram (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

:-D:-D
Also wenn Fremde einfach so eure Angelsachen anfassen und sogar umbauen...ohne gefragt worden zu sein...
...dann sendet ihr eindeutig die falschen Signale aus. [emoji14]


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Oder auch, wie es mir schon dreimal ergangen ist: Man sitzt auf seinem Kahn nichts böses Ahnend und nebenher noch gepflegt Musik hörend. Mit einmal kommt ein Schwimmender ums Boot und fragt ob ich denn auch gut fangen würde.  Das gleiche einige Wochen später mit einem Kanuten.  Aber auch der Wasserschutz hatte schon solche Nummern drauf.  Den Entenschutz konnte ich ja noch verstehen (Papiere kontrollieren und so weiter) aber die anderen beiden Spinner waren dann dich recht Überrascht, ob meines Zornesausbruchs.


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Die würd ich fragen, ob sie den geräuchert gut schmecken würden, wenn sie dann erst mal den Drillingshaken im Körper haben


----------



## Grizzl (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Das schlimmste was mir mal passiert ist:

Bin beim Ansitzangeln kommt einer runter zu mir und fragt halt die lästigen Fragen wie : schon was gefangen? woran liegt es ? gut der platz hier ? bist du oft hier ? und und und .

da der gute Mann Spinnfischen wollte hab ich ihm gesagt dass ich den tag zuvor mehrere dickere Barsche an der und der stelle gefangen hab. kurz darauf ist er auch dahin gegangen.
Es war gelogen da ich dort noch nie fisch rausgeholt hab, aber Hauptsache ich war ihn los für den Moment.

Eine Woche auf den Tag genau, kommt einer unerwartet ohne dass ich ihn kommen gehört habe und klopft mir auf die schulter, nimmt meine Hand beidhändig und dankt mir vielmals. Ich war total erschrocken konnte mich aber noch so gerade eben an den Typen erinnern und frag ihn wofür dankst du mir ?
Er sei so über glücklich gewesen, dass er an der Stelle die ich ihm geraten habe einen schönen Barsch gefangen hat #q#q


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Hast gleich die Hand aufgehalten von wegen Guiding?


----------



## Grizzl (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

hab ich schon mal ernsthaft in erwägung gezogen


----------



## Gondoschir (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Wir schrieben den 01. Mai 2015, als ich mich gemeinsam mit einem anderen Angelkollegen an einem Fließgewässer niederließ.
Am frühen Abend kamen 2 andere Angler auf uns zu, die ihren Ansitz schon beendet hatten und auf dem Heimweg waren. Sie stoppten bei uns und erkundigten sich nach unseren Fängen. Hier kam dann das erste Fehlverhalten unsererseits und wir haben im höflichen Ton geantwortet. Das nächste Fehlverhalten war dann, dass wir uns in ein angenehmes Gespräch verwickeln lassen haben. Jetzt kommt es aber ganz dicke...
Ich habe mich mit einen von den beiden am Folgetag zum gemeinsamen angeln verabredet. Es kam, wie es kommen musste. Wir haben nebeneinander geangelt, wir haben erzählt, gelacht und auch ein Bier getrunken, bis dieser Angeltag dann auch irgendwann beendet war. Nachdem ich nun diesen Thread hier verfolgt habe, bin ich auf mein mehrfaches Fehlverhalten aufmerksam geworden. Ich konnte nicht wissen, dass man Angelkollegen generell agressiv gegenüber steht und seine Abneigung gegen jedermann im Vorfeld bekundet. Ich gelobe hiermit Besserung und hoffe, dass ich mit 5 Rosenkränzen nochmal davon komme...


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Hier ging es größtenteils um Nicht-Angler.


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Sicherlich trifft man auch Leute, die angenehm sind!
Gehe persönlich sogar lieber gemeinschaftlich angeln als alleine.
Jedoch ist der Anteil der wirklich nervenden Passanten etc so überwiegend, dass es einfach ärgerlich ist, wenn man den einen Tag Ruhe den man hat nicht nutzen kann


----------



## captn-ahab (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Seltsam:
Mir ist noch nie was negatives in der Art passiert. Abgesehen von Hunden die baden gehen und alles voll********n.


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Schätz dich glücklich damit.
Ich für meinen Teil scheine diese Leute anzuziehen und ich bin die Diksussionen wirklich leid


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Am frühen Abend kamen 2 andere Angler auf uns zu, die ihren Ansitz schon beendet hatten und auf dem Heimweg waren. Sie stoppten bei uns und erkundigten sich nach unseren Fängen.



Gondoschir,

ich hatte auch schon mal einen Zuschauer, der nach einiger Zeit einige Fragen stellte und mit dem ich mich dann auch 'ne Woche später zum Angeln traf.
Und er konnte erheblich besser angeln als ich, wie ich dann neidlos anerkennen musste.

Seinesgleichen erkennt man ( aus meiner Sicht ) daran, auch wenn sie nicht gerade ihr Angelgerödel geschultert haben, daß sie sich 'respektvoll' nähern, erst mal einen Moment aus ein paar Metern Entfernung zuschauen, ohne einem gleich auf die Top-Kits zu latschen oder sich ihren Hund am Futtereimer satt fressen lassen und eher fragen, statt einem gleich 'nen Knopf an die Backe zu labbern.
Anhand der Qualität der Fragen merkt man dann meistens sehr schnell, mit wem man es zu tun hat.


----------



## Gondoschir (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> erst mal einen Moment aus ein paar Metern Entfernung zuschauen



*lach*
Ich stelle mir das gerade bildlich vor, wie mir einer zuschaut, wie ich regungslos in meinem Angelstuhl sitze und auf die Rutenspitzen starre... :q


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das?
> "Auf zum angeln und entspannen"
> Also Platz angefahren, Gerätschaft aufgebaut, hingesetzt und schon kommen sie wie die Ratten aus den Löcher  gekrochen!
> ...




bis dahin hab ich gelesen. 
was so anfängt lohnt einfach nicht zu lesen. #q


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

@HeinBlöd:

Richtig, das merkt man. Andere Angler, die in Ordnung sind,

1. nähern sich nicht trampelnd oder sonstwie starkgeräuschverursachend, erschrecken einen aber auch nicht durch "Anschleichen aus dem "Hinterhalt"
2. grüßen erstmal freundlich und warten die Reaktion ab
3. sagen ihren Namen
4. labern einem nicht auf ex ne Tentakel ans Ohr
5. wollen nicht gleich irgendwelche Spots wissen oder Tipps haben
6. belehren und/oder kritisieren einen nicht ungefragt
7. kommen so rüber, dass man ihnen das, was sie da erzählen, auch abkauft - also keine Surreal-Montagenneuerfindungsprahler, Angeblich-Erfahrungs-Verkäufer mit 3 Monaten Gesamtangelerfahrung, Equipment-Angeber etc.
8. predigen nicht irgendwelche besseranglerischen Moralphilosophien

Wenn diese Kriterien erfüllt sind, habe ich gegen Talk unter Kollegen überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, im Gegenteil.

Auch gegen nette Normal-Passanten, die einfach nur mal still ne Runde zugucken wollen oder noch nie "so ein lustiges gelbes Plastikviechle" an ner Angel gesehen haben, habe ich überhaupt nix.

Da zeig ich auch gerne mal nem Kind extra im Randwasser, was das "lustige gelbe Plastikviechle" denn so in Aktion macht, gar kein Thema. 

Solche Leute gehen dann aber auch ganz von selbst wieder, verabschieden sich freundlich und kleben einem nicht an der Backe.

Wenn sich Leute nicht aufdrängen und einen deutlich erkennbar nicht stören möchten 

= Kontaktaufnahme nur, wenn das Gegenüber auch Bereitschaft/Bock dazu signalisiert

, steigt meinerseits die Bereitschaft dazu deutlich.

Dann können sich im Anglerfall sehr interessante Sachen ergeben - das beruht dann einfach auf Gegenseitigkeit.

Man merkt dann schon, ob man z. B. mit jemand eventuell auch mal gewässerspezifische Tipps teilen könnte oder nicht.

Reine Geierbazillen etc. offenbaren ihren Charakter (= nur nehmen, nix geben wollen) ziemlich schnell. Allwissende Nixblickerbubis und/oder Industrievollgläubige mit irgendwo unreflektiert übernommenem Copy-and-Paste-Anglerwissen ebenso.

Ob ich soziopathisch reagiere, kommt also ganz drauf an, wie man mir gegenüber rüberkommt.

Allerdings steht in meinem Erlebensfall über Jahre die Zahl der OK-Individuen in keinem Verhältnis zur Schar der Napalmverdiener.

Aufgrund dieses eklatanten Ungleichgewichts bei parallel angestiegenem Angel-Zeitmangel bevorzuge ich wie gesagt inzwischen Ungattigkeit in puncto Uhrzeit und/oder Wetter. 

Das ist zwar erstmal hart und gemein (wer stellt sich schon gern noch halb in der Nacht in die kriechend kalten Absonderungen eines inkontinenten Petrus), unterm Strich aber viel erholsamer.

Ist halt ein Ballungsraumproblem - bei ansatzweise erträglicher Witterung fallen da halbe Großstädte über n paar Umgebungstümpel her.

Das lässt sich nicht vermeiden und schon gar nicht bekämpfen - höchstens umgehen. Wg. Verboot hier halt nur zu Lande über Ausweichtaktiken möglich (mietschippern dürfen hier nur Touris bzw. Nichtangler, unsereins ist ans Ufer gebunden).


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

HAHAHAHA  - Rock`n Roll Alter 

:m



Grizzl schrieb:


> Das schlimmste was mir mal passiert ist:
> 
> Bin beim Ansitzangeln kommt einer runter zu mir und fragt halt die lästigen Fragen wie : schon was gefangen? woran liegt es ? gut der platz hier ? bist du oft hier ? und und und .
> 
> ...


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> *lach*
> Ich stelle mir das gerade bildlich vor, wie mir einer zuschaut, wie ich regungslos in meinem Angelstuhl sitze und auf die Rutenspitzen starre... :q


 
 Ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken...  :k,
 aber wenn ich mal 'in Zivil' bei einem anderen Angler mich selbst so verhalte, wie oben beschrieben.....
 schaue ich auch auf seine Rutenspitze oder Pose oder was auch immer und erkenne z.B. an seiner Reaktion ( oder nicht ) bei einem Biß, ob es sich lohnt, ihn evtl. anzusprechen. 
 Geht auch in die andere Richtung |rolleyes


----------



## bombe20 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

von ganz ganz übler sorte sind die aluhutspinner die meinen, da deutschland noch besetzte zone und nicht selbstverwaltet ist, gehören die fische allen und jeder sollte angeln und auch jagen gehen dürfen, wie er lustig ist. 

dann gibt es noch die körnerfressenden hipster, die einen, auf grund ihrer GESINNUNG, zum tierquäler, tiermörder und überhaupt als kranken fleischesser abstempeln. diese pöbelnde subkultur kann man nur rüde abtreten lassen.

selbst halte ich es so, wie von @HeinBlöd beschrieben und umgekehrt ist es mir auch am liebsten.


----------



## Schnurbogen (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Wo ist das Problem sich nicht in Gespräche verwickeln zu lassen, wenn man es denn nicht will?

Freundlich bleiben ist ja klar wenn es keinen Grund zum unfreundlich werden gibt. Aber freundlich bleiben bedeutet nicht auf jede nervige Frage eine ausführliche Antwort zu liefern. Ohne ignorant zu wirken kann man auch auf Fragen kurz und bündig antworten, vor allem aber ohne Ausschmückung; denn diese würde dann nur zu weiteren Fragen führen. Auch immer mal wieder Langeweile bekunden, z. B. den nervigen Passanten direkt angähnen. Öfter mal seitlich abwenden. Dem nervigen Passanten nicht den Eindruck vermitteln man hätte sich so sehr in's Gespräch vertieft, alsdass man sich nun auch noch verabschieden müsse. Abwinken. Wenn's reicht dann einfach Stummschalten, der Artikulation nicht mehr sehr bemüht sein und nur noch zustimmende Laute abgeben; z. B. ein kurzes "hmm". Selber bloß keine Fragen stellen!


----------



## rippi (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



bombe20 schrieb:


> von ganz ganz übler sorte sind die aluhutspinner die meinen, da deutschland noch besetzte zone und nicht selbstverwaltet ist.
> 
> dann gibt es noch die körnerfressenden hipster, die einen, auf grund ihrer GESINNUNG, zum tierquäler, tiermörder und überhaupt als kranken fleischesser abstempeln. diese pöbelnde subkultur kann man nur rüde abtreten lassen.



Du triffst solche Spinner beim Angeln?


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



rippi schrieb:


> Du triffst solche Spinner beim Angeln?



ich denk eher, da geht ein angler spinnen...


----------



## Darket (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

So richtig ätzend hätte ich das noch nicht. Fragen ja, auch mal Tips von erfahreneren Leuten. Ein netter, offenbar etwas einsamer älterer Herr wollte mich sogar mal mit dem Auto an seine Lieblingsstelle zum Barschangeln mitnehmen und er wirkte zumindest nicht wie der typische Serienmörder. Manchmal hat das zwar dann auch mal etwas besserwisserische Züge, aber spätestens als mal ein ebenfalls etwas älterer Angler, der vor mir da war erklärt hat, dass mein neumodischer Kram da (feederrute) doch humbug sei und ich nach 5 Minuten direkt neben ihm anfing die Fische zu fangen, die er eigenen Angaben zu Folge schon seit zwei Stunden vergeblich beangelte, war das dann auch vorbei. Ansonsten immer sehr nett. Ziehe mittlerweile auch mit jemandem los, den ich am Wasser kennen gelernt habe.


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Jose schrieb:


> bis dahin hab ich gelesen.
> was so anfängt lohnt einfach nicht zu lesen. #q



Warum verfolgst du den Thread dann noch weiter?


----------



## bombe20 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



rippi schrieb:


> Du triffst solche Spinner beim Angeln?


ja leider. die hölle an der saale ist eine universitätsstadt und zieht dementsprechend viel gelichter an. wenn ich wegen zweier jobs, familie und berufsbegleitender ausbildung zu müde bin rauszufahren, gehe ich am abend innerstädtisch angeln und muß mir manchmal solches gesülze anhören.


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ...pöbelnde subkultur...





bombe20 schrieb:


> ...viel gelichter...



erspar uns bitte deine pöbeleien.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich glücklicher bin bis dato verschont geblieben.:vik:


----------



## Gondoschir (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich glücklicher bin bis dato verschont geblieben.:vik:


Das können wir ändern. Sag uns mal, wann Du wo sitzt...


----------



## bombe20 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Jose schrieb:


> erspar uns bitte deine pöbeleien.


ist das dein ernst? dann hast du die "_aluhutspinner_" vergessen.
du scheinst noch nicht ins nächtliche ideologiekreuzfeurer derer geraten zu sein, die tierrechte über menschenrechte stellen wollen. meine ausdrucksweise ist da noch schmeichelhaft. erspare mir deine ermahnungen, sollten diese ernst gemeint sein.


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ... meine ausdrucksweise ist da noch schmeichelhaft. erspare mir deine ermahnungen, sollten diese ernst gemeint sein.



keine ermahnung, eine bitte.

ausdrücke wie "_gelichter_" und "_pöbelnde subkultur_" kenne ich aus ecken, die ich im AB nicht willkommen heiße.

war einfach eine bitte.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich glaube Jose hat einen schlechten Tag..


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Schweift aber auch ein wenig ab grade.
Die eigentliche Frage war ja: Wie geht ihr mit ihnen (wie auch immer ihr sie nennen magt, ich nenne sie mal den störfaktor)
um


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Schweift aber auch ein wenig ab grade.
> Die eigentliche Frage war ja: Wie geht ihr mit ihnen (wie auch immer ihr sie nennen magt, ich nenne sie mal den störfaktor)
> um




ignorieren.
ins leere laufen lassen.

bei griff ans tackle - griff an den störer :m

aber immer contenance wahren...


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Auch noch eine Form des Gegenangriffs...

"Ach, wo sie schon mal hier sind, können wir uns doch mal über meinen Gott unterhalten...!

Das erfordert etwas Vorbereitung und kann auch mal in die Hose gehen! :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage war ja: Wie geht ihr mit ihnen (wie auch immer ihr sie nennen magt, ich nenne sie mal den störfaktor)
> um



Relativ einfach..wie der Besuch in den Wald hineinruft,so schallt es hinaus.

Fragt jemand interessiert/höflich nach Anglers Getue gibts nach Möglichkeit auch ausführliche Erläuterungen=Öffentlichkeitsarbeit

Die anderen,sofern die nicht auf Aggro Trip gebürstet sind,ignoriert man am besten,je nach Situation halt.Was kümmert es die stolze Eiche..

Das letzte was ich an einem Angeltag gebrauchen kann,sind am Wasser verbliebene Nerven.Ergo so weit es geht dieselbigen durchs überhören von nervenden Geseich schonen.

Würde ich mich jedesmal über jeden nervenden Zeitgenossen über Gebühr echauffieren anstatt ihn diskret zu ignorieren,hätte ich nix gewonnen ,mir aber am Ende des Tages denselbigen versaut.

So wichtig nehme ich Nervensägen nicht mehr..und das nicht nur beim Angeln.

Recht schnell werden dann aus Sägen stumpfe Werkzeuge von Menschen die man eh nicht ändert.

Wir sind i.d.R.nun mal nicht allein am Wasser.Das mag uns passen oder nicht-ändert aber nix daran.


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Es geht ja um die paar lästigen Zeitgenossen und nicht um die freundliche Masse. Ich glaube, dass wir das sowohl unter- als auch entscheiden können!


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Leider sehe ich die lästigen Zeitgenossen als die Masse an mein lieber Andal.
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass genau diese länger im Gedächtnis bleiben...


----------



## Dakarangus (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Was habt ihr denn alles erleben müssen?
Ich angel schon so lange und wurde noch nie nennenswert doof angelabert.

Ich wurde schon oft angesprochen, aber das waren immer interessierte Leute die was übers angeln oder das Gewässer wissen wollten und wie die Fische denn schmecken... Oft auch alte Leute die aus Langeweile (vermute ich mal) ein Gespräch suchen.
Die Frage "gibts hier fische" war auch schon dabei, aber gut, es sind nunmal nicht immer nur helle Kerzen auf der Torte...

Ich musste einmal mit so beknackten Studenten diskutieren das sie sich mit ihrem Schlauchboot verziehen, das wars auch. Und ohne die "Sicherheit" in ihrem Boot hätten die sich die "Diskussion" auch verkniffen bzw. nicht getraut.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich hatte selten mal penetrante Zaungäste beim Angeln und wenn, habe ich ihnen meist erklärt, dass ihr Lärm die Fische vertreibt.
Das hat dann auch geholfen.


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Leider sehe ich die lästigen Zeitgenossen als die Masse an mein lieber Andal.
> Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass genau diese länger im Gedächtnis bleiben...



Dann treibst du dich eindeutig an den falschen Stellen herum!


----------



## orgel (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Wenn ich es wirklich mal als Störung empfinde, was eigentlich kaum vorkommt, da ich meistens auch meine Ruhe habe:

Die Passanten fragend und mit Unverständnis einige Zeit anschauen und mustern... Dann antworten: "Nix verstehen"


----------



## bombe20 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

es gibt eben leute, die sind so wenig empathisch, das sie weder sehen, hören noch spüren, dass man sich nicht unterhalten will. als erwachsener mensch kann man das diesen leuten auch freundlich und bestimmt sagen. wegschicken kann man sie ja schlecht. im besten falle gehen sie es dann. wenn aber jemand ungefragt an mein angelgeraffel geht, würde auch ich laut und unflätig werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



bombe20 schrieb:


> wenn aber jemand ungefragt an mein angelgeraffel geht, würde auch ich laut und unflätig werden.



Wo gibt es denn sowas?
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Leute meist freundlicher sind, wenn ich mit Ausrüstung unterwegs bin.
Wirklich dumm angemacht wurde ich beim Angeln noch nie, was ich vom normalen Alltag, Haustürmissionaren ect. nicht behaupten kann.
Angel ich vielleicht zu wenig? |rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich meine man ist ja als Angler auch Botschafter seines Hobbys und sollte dementsprechend ein wenig bedächtig handeln, da etwaige Aktionen schnell auf das Hobby zurückfallen.

Andererseits, warum sollte es keine Angler mit Tourette Syndrom geben?


----------



## Herman Hummerich (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Moin Leude! 

Da ich viel an der Küste unterwegs bin, bleibt es nicht aus das da auch die Sterblichen ihr Wochenende verbringen! 

An der Küste stören mich Zuschauer oder Passanten nicht in dem Maße ,  wie sie es etwa an Flüssen und Seen tun!

Die Gespräche an der Küste sind vielseitig und wenn " alte Menschen " dabei sind wird es oft sehr interessant was früher ging und was heute geht!
Ob alles Wahr ist, ist eine reine persönliche  Glaubensfrage, aber langsam setzt sich zwischen den Zeilen immer ein Bild zusammen,was mich die Küste besser verstehen lässt! 

In dem Sinne 

Petrigeil 

HH


----------



## bombe20 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn sowas?


du mußt den fred von vorne lesen, da werden erfahrungen beschrieben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Da ich viel an der Küste unterwegs bin, bleibt es nicht aus das da auch die Sterblichen ihr Wochenende verbringen!
> 
> An der Küste stören mich Zuschauer oder Passanten nicht in dem Maße ,  wie sie es etwa an Flüssen und Seen tun!



Wenn du an der Küste angelst, dann entweder mit Wathose oder in der Brandung (kalte Jahreszeit, eher ins Dunkle).

Von daher hat man auch immer genug Zeit, wo man stundenlang seine Ruhe hat. Ich bin Küstenspinnfischer und hab daher öfters mal Kontakt zu Spaziergängern und Touristen. Ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme und überhand nimmt es auch nicht. Man hat ja den Vorteil der Wathose, ins 4 Grad kalte Wasser kommen i.d.R. auch die härtesten "Dröhner" nicht hinterher.

An stark frequentierten Abschnitten (abseits der Küste) kann sowas aber schnell nervig werden. Vor allem wenn das "richtige" Schnacker Klientel unterwegs ist, was nichts auf die Reihe bekommt - aber alles besser weiss.

Achja, 1x bin ich an der Küste fast aus der Hauf gefahren. Seit ich mit Stroft Geflochtener Angel hatte ich in mehreren Jahren genau eine Perrücke. Und die war völlig selbstverschuldet. Hatte was ausprobiert, lose Schnur aufgewickelt und danach voll durchgezogen. Blöd gelaufen.

Und wie es so kommen sollte hatte ich natürlich in genau dem einen schwachen Moment einen Rentner der "ich weiss wo das Problem ist und weiss alles besser" Fraktion hinter mir. Da hab ich innerlich richtig gekotzt.

Der ist dann aber auch weiter als er merkte, das bei mir die Stimmung zu kippen drohte. |rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



bombe20 schrieb:


> du mußt den fred von vorne lesen, da werden erfahrungen beschrieben.



Das ist AB untypisches Verhalten, hier melde man sich mitten im Thread zu Wort und stellt Fragen, die weiter vorhe geklärt wurden. #c


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich musste einmal mit so beknackten Studenten diskutieren das sie sich mit ihrem Schlauchboot verziehen, das wars auch. Und ohne die "Sicherheit" in ihrem Boot hätten die sich die "Diskussion" auch verkniffen bzw. nicht getraut.



Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch mal.
Aber ein Stippfischer hat halt oftmals ein paar Maden-gespickte Futterballen griffbereit zum Nachfüttern...... |rotwerden

Aber generell :
Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich versuche mir beim Angeln die Ruhe zu holen und durch mein Verhalten nicht unbedingt Gott und die Welt einladen möchte, mir ein Gespräch aufzuzwingen....
Die große Mehrheit der Leute, die einen anquatscht ( auch wenn nicht Angler ) ist doch relativ interessiert und freundlich.
Hatte mal einen ? ~ 10-12 ?? jährigen Steppke, der vorbeikam und mir ein Loch in den Bauch fragte.
Zu Anfang war ich genervt, aber dann erkannte ich doch sein wirkliches Interesse und ließ ihn mit meiner Angel dann unter Anleitung seinen ersten Fisch ( Brassen , Rotauge, Barsch ??? - vergessen ) fangen.
So stolz, wie der angehende Nachwuchsangler danach von dannen zog, war es mir die Sache dann doch echt wert gewesen.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ist AB untypisches Verhalten, hier melde man sich mitten im Thread zu Wort und stellt Fragen, die weiter vorhe geklärt wurden. #c



Ich habe die erste Seite gelesen und weiß,  worum es geht. Ich wollte wissen, ob sein Erlebnis einer Stadt, Wildnis oder Küste passierte.


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Also ums kurz zu fassen:
Von 6 Ausflügen in letzter Zeit hatte ich 4 bei denen ich nicht entspannen konnte, weil sich entweder jemand zu mir setzte und mir vorschrieb was ich zu machen habe  oder einfach aus langeweile.
Dann der geehrte Kollege der meinen Tackle begriffeln musste,
ein Kind dessen Vater desinteressiert in unmittelbarer Nähe angelte, was dazu führte, dass mich das Kind sehr lange mit Fragen löcherte und sich n Drilling mit Widerhaken in den Finger gerammt hat.
Ach und dann noch gewisse Leute, die behaupten ich dürfe an dem und dem Spot nicht angeln, obwohl mir die Gastkarte vom Vereinsvorsitzenden verkauft und mir der Spot von ihm empfohlen wurde...
Und eben noch paar ältere "Profiangler" die es eben besser wissen, ein Nein nicht akzeptieren können und nebenbei noch Kriegsgeschichten erzählen....
Es häuft sich eben und wird mit der Zeit wirklich leider sehr lästig....


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

ach so, sag doch gleich, dass dir das in 'nem "zoo" passiert ist.

in freier wildbahn unter normalen leuten passiert sowas eigentlich nie.


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Du sitzt also auf der heißen Herdplatte und jammerst, weil der Bobbes brennt.


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Das geschah nicht alles am selben Tag|supergri
Hoffe das kam jetzt nicht so rüber


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Vielleicht versteh ichs falsch (auch mit dem Threadtitel) , das scheinen ja aber Angel"kollegen" gewesen zu sein, und keine"Passanten"........

Mit (nichtangelnden) Passanten hatte ich bisher eigentlich immer eher interessante Gespräche und Begegnungen...........

Bei Angelkollegen gibts viele solche und auch ein paar wie hier beschriebene..


----------



## Herman Hummerich (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Och YamahaR6! 

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als wenn du dazu einfach nicht nein sagen kannst!
komm eigentlich gefällt es dir doch!!

Stell dir mal vor der Angeltag würde genau so verlaufen wie du ihn geplant hattest!  
Nichts überraschendes und um 11Uhr 32 landest du deinen ersten Wolfsbarsch von67 cm!


----------



## YamahaR6 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Wäre das nicht einfach grauenhaft?


----------



## Gondoschir (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht einfach grauenhaft?



Dein Problem ist einfach, dass Du den Fischereischein gemacht hast. Ohne Fischereischein würdest Du überwiegend in der Dunkelheit und fernab jeglicher Zivilisation angeln. Da hättest Du deine Ruhe... :m


----------



## Trollwut (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Bei uns is das sehr angenehm. Die umliegenden Orte sind alle Einzugsgebiete unseres Vereins, dementsprechend kennen die Passanten sich doch recht gut aus, die wenigsten kommen übethaupt zum ratschen vorbei. Sitzt man nen ganzen Tag, trifft man immer 3-4 Angelkollegen die auf dem Weg zum Wasser oder nach Hause sind. Da ist immer n kurzes Gespräch drin, von wegen was an Fisch ging/geht, welcher Köder fing, wo die Schuppenträger aktuell stehn, etc. Immer eine Runde Sache!


----------



## Piketom (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Schon lustig die Runde hier,hab gut gelacht|supergri

Mal im Ernst,die Frage ist noch auf...wo bist Du denn da unterwegs?

Allem Anschein nach meist an einem Vereinsgewässer als Gast oder am Fopu...richtig?

Also ich bin nun auch schon ein paar Jährchen an verschiedensten Gewässern unterwegs.
Hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Passanten oder auch anderen Anglern.

Bei Urlauben in div. Ferienhausparks mit Wasser hatte ich gefühlt ne ganze Schulklasse um mich herum und kam mir vor vor wie der Lehrer der AG-Fischen:q

Du kommst doch aus dem bergischen,da sind doch wohl Gewässer in Reichweite wo man Ruhe hat...oder?

Ich bin gewässermässig gar nicht soo weit von Dir weg.

Beim aufschliessen eines der Tore von der 110ha Schönheit denk ich immer...endlich Ruhe.
Beim Rückmarsch zum Auto alleine in der Dunkelheit quer durchs Keilergebiet denk ich immer...Oh Gott,bitte jetzt keine 20cm Unterkieferhauer mit 150kg Schwein im Schein meiner Kopplampe...ja das sind dann wirkliche Sorgen|bigeyes

Gruss Tom


----------



## dorsch20 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Mann, was ist das schön, von einer vermeintlich moralisch hohen Position auf andere herab zu blicken.
Man kommt sich gut vor, weil man oben steht.
Das ist genau das selbe Prinzip, weshalb die Talkshow im privaten Fernsehen so gut funktionieren.
Die anderen sind doof, also bin ich prima.
Noch besser ist es, wenn die anderen sich nicht mal wehren können.
So wie hier.


----------



## siloaffe (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Am Rhein ist es teilweise schon schlimm.  

Ich bin i.d.r. aber recht schnell fertig mit dem nervigen Volk. 
Wenns mir zu blöd wird bekommt das gegenüber weder antwort noch Beachtung. Meist dauerts dann nicht lange und selbst der dümmste merkt das ich keine Lust hab. Bei ganz hartnäckigen Kandidaten werde ich auch mal deutlich und bitte den jenigen mit den worten tschuldigung aber wenn ich quatschen will geh ich in die Kneipe beim angeln will ich meine ruhe das feld zu räumen. 

In gaaaaaanz seltenen Fällen hilft selbst das nicht, da hilft dann nur noch direkte Ehrlichkeit.  
Sei mir nicht böse aber geh bitte ick hab kein bock auf dein gelaber. 

P.s. 
Das einer an meinem angelkram gefummelt hat hab ich noch nicht erlebt, wahrscheinlich weil ich bevor es soweit kommen konnte schon deutlich gemacht habe das jener sich verpissen soll.

P.p.s. 
Es gibt hier aber auch ein paar Rentner mit denen quatsche ich echt gern die sind echt nett und haben plan von dem was sie reden. Einer kommt recht regelmäßig zu mir er angelt selbst und wir haben uns schon oft gegenseitig mit infos versorgt wo was z.z. geht.  
Also nich alle Passanten sind ätzend; )


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



dorsch20 schrieb:


> Mann, was ist das schön, von einer vermeintlich moralisch hohen Position auf andere herab zu blicken.
> Man kommt sich gut vor, weil man oben steht.
> Das ist genau das selbe Prinzip, weshalb die Talkshow im privaten Fernsehen so gut funktionieren.
> Die anderen sind doof, also bin ich prima.
> ...


#6#6#6#6#6

Kann hier eigentlicht nicht mitreden. Bei uns in MV sind die Menschen sowieso sehr Maulfaul, mich einbezogen. Da wo ich angel kommt eh keiner (außer Angler). Ansonsten würde ich mich ans Grundgesetz halten.
Gruß zokker


----------



## AndiHam (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Vor ein paar Wochen hat mich mal ein Herr in Trainingsanzug bepöbelt und fleissig Beweisfotos von mir und meiner Anglerei gemacht 

Ihr "scheiß Egoisten" hiess es unter anderem und ne Anzeige gibt es zudem ganz sicher, das würde er gleich in die Wege leiten.

"Das ist hier ein Naturschutzgebiet, da gibt es sogar Schilder dahinten, aber ihr scheiß Egoisten setzt euch ja über alles hinweg, bla bla bblubb, etc, etc".

Hatte ihm dann erklärt, dass ich mich gerade an einem Vereinsgewässer meines Angelvereins aufhalte und zudem ein Wegerecht habe, um zu dem Gewässer zu gelangen und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann sollte man sich zuerst erkundigen, bevor man jemanden penetrant bepöbelt.

Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich noch kein Problem gehabt mit irgendjemanden.


----------



## dorsch20 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

@zokker
Das ist ja das Schöne hier:
Es gibt Gewässer, an denen man ganz allein ist.


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Las mal gut sein dorsch20, hier im Osten sind die Menschen sowieso anders gestrickt. Ich meine die Anglerschaft hat einen recht guten Ruf in der heimischen Bevölkerung (fast jeder hat einen oder mehrere in der Verwandschaft). Es gibt auch nicht so viele Besserwisser und Ökoheinis.


----------



## sbho (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Nimm Veganer |gr:  die sind besonders gut...

 *LOL*





rippi schrieb:


> Du triffst solche Spinner beim Angeln?


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme und so wie Zokker schon schrieb wir in MV sind eh anders

 Nur in Hamburg beim Street Fishing ist man den Touris gnadenlos ausgeliefert.
 Ich für mich versuche dann jeden gleich zu behandeln und je nachdem wie viele vorher schon da waren werden halt die Antworten nur knapper.
 Aber es gibt auch Spezis die sich extra T-Shirts drucken lassen wo dann die Antworten auf dem Rücken stehen. 
 Das einzige Problem welches ich sehe/habe, ist es wenn die Touris die freundlich fragen gleich aufs übelste beschimpft werden oder Fotos von der Gegend mit Stinkefingern verschönert werden 

 Und aus diesem Grund bin ich nicht mehr gerne in diesen Bereichen unterwegs wo 5 oder mehr Angler stehen.


----------



## Norbi (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme und so wie Zokker schon schrieb wir in MV sind eh anders
> 
> Nur in Hamburg beim Street Fishing ist man den Touris gnadenlos ausgeliefert.
> Ich für mich versuche dann jeden gleich zu behandeln und je nachdem wie viele vorher schon da waren werden halt die Antworten nur knapper.
> ...




Ja hier in Hamburg ist es was den Touris angeht extrem.....aber sehr lustig,nur die Angler machen den Anglern probleme:m


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Und da liegt das Problem.
 Besonders die jungschen...


----------



## ronram (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ja hier in Hamburg ist es was den Touris angeht extrem.....aber sehr lustig,nur die Angler machen den Anglern probleme:m


Nicht nur in Hamburg. 
Die wenigen unschönen Momente, die ich bisher am Wasser hatte, waren alle ausnahmslos anderen Anglern zuzuordnen.
Vom harmlosen Anschreien bis hin zum Steinwurf aus 20-25m Entfernung.


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Willst du deinen Kollegen Seiten von sich selber zeigen, die ihnen bisher fremd waren, dann lobe beim Vereinsfischen einen Extrapreis aus.


----------



## ronram (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Gier frisst Hirn? :-D


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



ronram schrieb:


> Gier frisst Hirn? :-D



So Letzteres noch vorhanden.


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Leute, freut Euch doch, wenn Passanten Interesse am angeln haben, nur so können wir eine breite Bevölkerung über unsere Interessen und über unsere Passion aufklären. Je mehr wir öffentlichkeitswirksam unsere Sache vertreten, dazu gehört auch ein Gespräch mit den ach so "lästigen" Passanten, um so schwerer fällt es den Ökofaschisten die Fischereigesetze zu unseren und der Fauna Ungunsten zu verschlimmbessern. 

In NRW haben es die Jäger erfahren müssen, wir haben es nicht für nötig gehalten, unsere Interessen und die Interessen der wildlebenden Tiere einer breiten Öffentlichkeit zu vermitteln und was ist der Erfolg, das sogenannte "ökologische" Jagdgesetz, das dafür sorgen wird, dass auch die letzte bodenbrütende Vogelart in NRW verschwinden wird.

Lasst es uns eine Lehre sein, auf Hilfe von den Verbänden braucht man ja nicht zu hoffen, die sind ja anscheinend auch immer mehr gegen die Angler


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

bin noch nicht so lange dabei hab aber gemerkt das man grundsächlich falsche Antworten geben muss dann hauen die schnell wieder ab ..

Erste was ich gelernt hab  

Frage : Angeln Sie hier - Antwort : Nein ich Fahr Motorad...
Frage : Gibt es Hier Fische  ANtwort : Nein ich glaub nicht 
Frage : Was für Fische gibt es hier  Antwort : Thunfisch , Hai, Dorade 
Frage : woher kommen die Fische ... Antwort : von oben  

ich komme damit am besten zurecht  
super Tread


----------



## rippi (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Passt nicht dazu aber als Antwort auf Ulis Signatur, muss gesagt werden, dass SPRO das geilste ist!


----------



## Lommel (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



zokker schrieb:


> Las mal gut sein dorsch20, hier im Osten sind die Menschen sowieso anders gestrickt. Ich meine die Anglerschaft hat einen recht guten Ruf in der heimischen Bevölkerung (fast jeder hat einen oder mehrere in der Verwandschaft). Es gibt auch nicht so viele Besserwisser und Ökoheinis.



Da ist was dran. Hier im Rheinland sind wir alles Labersäcke und notorische Besserwisser (mich natürlich eingeschlossen|bla. Wir sind quasi die perfekten Zehnkämpfer, wir haben von alles Ahnung können aber nix richtig. Schlussendlich isset aber immer noch jood jejange.


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Lommel schrieb:


> Schlussendlich isset aber immer noch jood jejange.



Und wenn mal nicht, dann kann man das Resultat immer noch zum bestmöglichen Ergebnis erklären. So richtig schön geschmeidig. Deshalb lebe ich auch so gerne im Rheinland. #h


----------



## thomsen3 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Hatte vor einigen Wochen hier im Forum einen passenden avatar gesehen, auf dem Stand : 
Fresse halten...
Und weiter gehen. .!!!!

Hat mir persönlich schon gefallen. ..


----------



## Trickyfisher (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich hab eine super Methode, um lästige "Anquatscher" los zu werden und dabei sogar noch höflich zu bleiben.
Ich hole mein Handy raus, sage "oh, wichtiger Anruf in Abwesebheit", tue so, als würde ich telefonieren und gehe dabei ein Stück zur Seite.
Dort bleibe ich dann solange und "täusche vor", bis der nervige "Anquatscher" das Feld räumt, denn: Ein Anquatscher benötigt jemanden, den er anquatschen kann und wenn derjenige nicht mehr zuhört, wird es fad und er sucht sich ein anderes Opfer.
Funktionier meistens und man steigt niemanden auf die Zehen dabei.


----------



## ronram (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Zettel rausholen und drauf schreiben, dass man hörgeschädigt sei, dann dem "Anquatscher" hinhalten. [emoji14]


----------



## YamahaR6 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> Hatte vor einigen Wochen hier im Forum einen passenden avatar gesehen, auf dem Stand :
> Fresse halten...
> Und weiter gehen. .!!!!
> 
> Hat mir persönlich schon gefallen. ..



das war das bild von siloaffe...an das Bild musste ich auch denken, als ich diesen Fred schrieb


----------



## WK1956 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Das hilft ganz gut
http://angelbuch.de/imageBig/PI.copy3.jpg?ver=1311857945


----------



## KillBabyKill (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Es kann aber auch gut kommen,
Ich hatte am Strand mal einen, der mir zwar sehr viele Fragen gestellt hat, aber dabei nicht zu nervig war und immer den gewissen Abstand bewahrt hat. Macht bei 200g Bleien auch Sinn 
Nach ca 20Minuten höflichem Frage-Antwort Spiel hat er mir dann noch einen schönen Abend gewünscht und ist Richtung Auto gelaufen. Vorher hat er mir aber noch ein Bier an meinen Rutenständer gestellt. 
Freundlichkeit geht auch von zwei Seiten.
Dafür hatte ich letzte Woche am Rhein einen "netten" Herren der mir die Taschen vollhauen wollte. Das Problem bei dem Herren war aber dass er gestunken hat wie eine komplette Destille. Das war keine Fahne sondern eine Standarte! Gekonntes Ignorieren hilft da aber auch. Einfach mit seinem Angelzeug beschäftigen und weder angucken noch antworten.
Unfreundlich musste ich bisher nie werden.


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Leute, freut Euch doch, wenn Passanten Interesse am angeln haben, nur so können wir eine breite Bevölkerung über unsere Interessen und über unsere Passion aufklären. Je mehr wir öffentlichkeitswirksam unsere Sache vertreten, dazu gehört auch ein Gespräch mit den ach so "lästigen" Passanten, um so schwerer fällt es den Ökofaschisten die Fischereigesetze zu unseren und der Fauna Ungunsten zu verschlimmbessern.



So sehe ich das auch und darum lasse ich nicht den Pseudo-genervten raushängen und tue so, als sei ein 32 Sekunden Dialog eine Zumutung.


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

*Herr, lass die Schonzeit enden.*



(ist ja nicht mehr zum aushalten, was zur zeit im AB alles gepostet wird)​


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Das ist dein Standart Spruch nicht wahr?


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

zumindest Hechtschonzeit ist doch seit 1.05 vorbei|kopfkrat:m


----------



## dorsch20 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Die meisten von uns sind selbst hin und wieder Passanten.
Das heißt, wir kennen beide Seiten.
Das sollte uns die Sache deutlich erleichtern, egal auf welcher Seite wir gerade sind.


----------



## frankyfranky78 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Beissen sie ne kannst mich ruhig schtreicheln


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Das ist dein Standart Spruch nicht wahr?



nicht wahr, schon gar nicht Standart(e) :m


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Jose schrieb:


> nicht wahr, schon gar nicht Standart(e) :m




Aber Recht hast. :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



dorsch20 schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns sind selbst hin und wieder Passanten.
> Das heißt, wir kennen beide Seiten.
> Das sollte uns die Sache deutlich erleichtern, egal auf welcher Seite wir gerade sind.



Und das ist dann die Chance alles zurück zu geben!

"Und, schon was gefangen?"

"Kann man den Essen?"

"Was ist das für ein Fisch?"

"Meinen Sie nicht, das 6 halbe Liter 5.0er schon genug sind?"

"Hier lohnt sich das? Ne, man glaubt es ja nicht!"

"Beissen Sie heute?"

"Haben Sie überhaut einen Angelschein?"

"Ist das Angeln hier erlaubt?"

"Warum quälen Sie Tiere und ernähren sich nicht Vegan? Dann nehmen sie auch gleich etwas ab und sehen nach kurzer Zeit aus wie Dirk Bach zum Beispiel!"

"Sie sind doch Anfänger, oder nicht?"

"Wow, wo haben Sie denn ihr Angelzeug her? Doch nicht etwa aus dem Restmüll des örtlichen Gerätehändlers??"


----------



## KillBabyKill (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Haha, Allrounder ich glaube du wärst der erste Passant, den ich wirklich rein schmeissen würde


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich hänge mir ein Schild an die Rückenlehne: 
"Bitte nicht ansprechen. Angler will seine Ruhe haben! Danke!"

Funktioniert meistens.


----------



## CaptainPike (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Bei mir kommt meisstens die Sorte die damals ohne Köder und Schnur geangelt und dabei eine tonne Fisch pro Stunde gefangen hat. Beim Anblick eines Gummifisches kommt dann meisstens ein skeptischer Blick und "sowas hatten wir früher ja nicht, aber gefangen haben wir trotzdem mehr als ihr" ^^ Der letzte hat behauptet er angelt nur nicht mehr weil ihn die Tierschutzgesetze so genervt haben, also im Klartext es hat ihn gestört das er die Fische betäuben musste vorm abschlagen oO 
 Der hat sich anscheinend öfter mal selbst den Knüppel auf den Kopf gezogen.


----------



## Bassey (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich bin da den meisten Leuten sehr offen gegenüber, wenn diese freundlich sind. An meinem alten Vereinssee waren immer seeeehr viele Spaziergänger, oft ältere Leute oder auch Familien. Gerade die älteren sind immer interessiert gewesen und wenn ich dann einen Fisch drillte war das sowieso deren Highlight des Tages.

Als ich den Karpfen von meinem Avatar fing fragte ein Vater, ob ich mit seinem Sohn daneben auch mal den Fisch fotografieren lassen würde. Du hast diese funkelnden Augen gesehen und der kleine war Stolz wie Bolle, als hätte er ihn selbst gefangen.

Ich angelte an dem See auch oft mit Frolic und bin totaler Hundenarr. Wenn dann mal wieder ein neugieriger Labrador ankam und an der Packung schnüffelte gab es auch mal ein Frolic, ich bin einfach ein geselliger Typ. Ich wurde auch schon von Anglern schief angeschaut, weil ich beim Angeln auch mal die Gitarre dabei habe und ein wenig vor mich her klimpere... "So fängst du nie was" hieß es oft, aber meine Fangstatistik sprach etwas anderes.

Unangenehm wurde es dann eher mit Tatsächlichen "Zunftsgenossen"...

Einmal waren wir zu viert an unserem Waldsee, da kam irgendwann ein Kerl der noch breiter als ich war (was doch nicht oft vorkommt), saß sich einfach dazu und fing an zu labern, dass er hier ja schon den größten Karpfen gefangen hatte und auch den längsten Waller und seine Kumpels nicht zum angeln erschienen sind (ich glaube der hatte eig. niemanden)... Besser kam es dann noch, es war ja schon so etwa 23 Uhr... Er saß da so hinter uns und wir ließen uns nicht auf die Laberei ein und ignorierten ihn dann einfach... Aus dem nichts heraus fing er dann an zu schnarchen... der is tatsächlich im sitzen bei uns eingepennt und hat dann noch den halben Wald abgesägt... 

Ein anderes mal war ich am Main, da kam an einer sehr beliebten Angelstelle für Brassen ein Kerl im Jogginganzug und mit Goldkettchen, holte ne Pulle Vodka raus und baute plötzlich nen Billiggrill von der Tankstelle direkt (max. 5m entfernt) neben mir auf. Als dann noch seine Kumpels kamen und plötzlich 6 Ruten neben mir reingeworfen wurden hatte ich die Schnauze voll und bin wortlos gegangen...


----------



## oldhesse (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Das "Problem" ist zwischen Wiesbaden und Rüdesheim rechtsrheinig auch vetreten. Die Wege gehen mit wenigen Ausnahmen alle direkt am Wasser entlang. Kaum Grünstreifen und wenn, dann keine 5 Meter.  Da sprechen wir nicht von einigen Wanderern, Joggern usw. sondern von richtigen Massenwanderungen von Spaziergängern, Fahrradausflüglern, Sportlern usw. Das sind im Sommer praktisch Autobahnen 

Was man auch einfach mit bedenken muss: Man wird alle paar Minuten angesprochen. Nen ruhiger Tag am Wasser sieht halt anders aus und jeder Mensch hat da eine andere Komfortzone die er sucht. Wenn dann noch thematisch penetriert wird über die Themen "das machst du falsch", mag ich das auch nicht. Ich angel deshalb meistens auf den Buhnenköpfen. Sieht man zwar nicht angenehm, muss aber zumindest kein großes Publikum fürchten.


----------



## Rubinsky90 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

'Und, beissen sie heute? Und gibt es hier überhaupt fische?'
- 'ich nix verstehen, nix sprechen dein sprache.'

Vlt klappt es ja


----------



## ayron (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Meine am liebsten gehörte anmache: " Es ist grade Schonzeit!" in allen möglichen Varianten.
Trauriger weise sind es dann meist Kollegen, die sich mit der Gesetzeslage nicht auskennen und Hilfssheriff oder Moralapostel spielen wollen.
Geht vom Kommentar im vorbeigehen bis hin zur Androhung von Gewalt und Steinwürfen....

Wie zumeist ist der Angler selbst sein größter Feind....


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Angeln soll ja angeblich langweilig sein....wissen sie was noch langweiliger ist?? daneben stehen Schei...quatschen und langweilig zu gucken......


Die armen fische...Tierquäler....etc.
Solange ihr Schnitzel/Gockel.... noch schmeckt sind sie kein stück besser.
Kommt dann ich bin Vegan.....oder anders durch Ernährungsverschleiß bißchen lahm im Geiste......Na ja,neuste Studien belegen das Pflanzen Schmerz empfinden......

Immer mit de eigenen Waffen schlagen funzt immer.

#h


----------



## ronram (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



ayron schrieb:


> Wie zumeist ist der Angler selbst sein größter Feind....



So sieht es aus. Leider.

Da fällt mir doch glatt wieder die Situation ein, als wir (ayron und ich) am Rhein den Barschen nachgestellt haben und von einem Rheinneuling angesprochen wurden...ihm habe man beim Verkauf der Rheinkarte (NRW) ausdrücklich gesagt, dass er in der Raubfischschonzeit (auch wenn es die gar nicht gibt) nicht Spinnfischen darf...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Da ist was dran,normale Passanten sind ja meist nur naiv bis neugierig unwissend.

Aber wehe, es nahen bestimmte "Kollegen" der Besserangler Fraktion.

Vor 2 Jahren wollte mir Anfang Februar so ein Spezi am Kanal (NRW) glatt ans Tackle-es wäre seit dem 01.01. Zanderschonzeit und er würde nun mein Gerät beschlagnahmen.


----------



## Angler2097 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Hab jetzt auch schon ein paar Mal so einen Spezialisten gesehen. Der erzählt mir, wie ich meine Knoten machen soll und wo ich den Stinger an meinem Gufi platziere |rolleyes
Gestern grad wieder. Ich komme und will aufbauen, kaum isser da und gibt mir "Tipps" :vik:


----------



## YamahaR6 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Hab gestern ne große  Mopedtour gemacht und bin dabei u.a. auch am Gewässer Angehalten, an welchem ich neulich geangelt habe.
Und was sehe ich?
Der geehrte Kollege, der an unser Tackle ging steht angelnd mit einer fremden am fischen, die genervten Angler stillschweigend an ihrem Angelplatz und schauen ihm dabei zu, wie er seine Runden um den Teich mit der Spinne dreht...
Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein...


----------



## ronram (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Vor 2 Jahren wollte mir Anfang Februar so ein Spezi am Kanal (NRW) glatt ans Tackle-es wäre seit dem 01.01. Zanderschonzeit und er würde nun mein Gerät beschlagnahmen.



Manchmal wünsche ich mir hier auch ein stand your ground law. :-D


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Frag mal ayron,der kennt die hiesigen allwissenden Standardnerver und ihre Fachkommentare noch zur Genüge

-mehr als 'nen Barsch packt die Spielzeugrute doch eh nicht
(wussten Zander und Rapfen aber nicht)

-die Schnur hält doch nix,ich/wir fischen hier mind.0.20er Geflecht/0.40er Mono
(kein Wunder bei eurem Brandungsgerät)

-Neumodischer Ami Scheixx
(Was der Bauer nicht kennt..war übr.Keitech,nix Ami)

-DAM,das ist wenigstens made in D
(Ja,nur war da Schmidt  Bundeskanzler )

-was,ihr fischt nur mit 3.5 g?
(ja,macht an einer UL ja Sinn oder?)

-50 m weiter ists besser(warum genau weiss aber keiner)

-wieso habt ihr eure Rollen eigentlich so voll?
(weil es sich mit halbvollen Spulen schlechter wirft z.B.)

-im Kraut kann man nicht fischen
(und was machen wir hier dann genau?)

Aaaaarggh


----------



## inselkandidat (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Was für ein Wahnsinn!|bigeyes
 Da lob ich mir doch die Boddenlandschaft in der ich meistens ganz alleine bis zu den Nippeln im Wasser stehe...und angel!|supergri


----------



## YamahaR6 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Frag mal ayron,der kennt die hiesigen allwissenden Standardnerver und ihre Fachkommentare noch zur Genüge
> 
> -mehr als 'nen Barsch packt die Spielzeugrute doch eh nicht
> (wussten Zander und Rapfen aber nicht)
> ...




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!#6


----------



## Jose (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

ihr seid irgendwie ziemlich uncool.
bei mir erstirbt jeder lästling an meiner "ignoranz".


----------



## YamahaR6 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Das ist natürlich eine Lösung Jose,
allerdings hege ich doch immer eine gewisse Freundlichkeit und auch, besonders älteren Mitmenschen gegenüber einen gewissen Respekt.
M.M. nach gehört sich das einfach so.
Und es ist ja zum Glück nicht so, als das wirklich jeder Kontakt gleich zum Störfaktor wird.
Habe auch viele positive Erfahrungen gemacht....
Allerdings überwiegen die negativen dann doch.
Das größte Problem das ich sehe ist, dass eben diese lästigen Personen einem kaum noch von der Seite weichen wenn man denn erst einmal etwas Kontaktfreudigkeit oder eben nur Freundlichkeit gezeigt hat.


----------



## Jose (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> ...allerdings hege ich doch immer eine gewisse Freundlichkeit ...


ist ja richtig, aber bitte auch richtig lesen: ich schrieb von lästlingen


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das?
> "Auf zum angeln und entspannen"
> Also Platz angefahren, Gerätschaft aufgebaut, hingesetzt und schon kommen sie wie die Ratten aus den Löcher gekrochen!
> Die, die alles besser Wissen
> ...


 
 Ich dachte immer Angler sind ruhige Typen, oder suchen die Ruhe. 
 Brauch ich so ein Volk nicht, gehe ich wo anders fischen ....oder lese.
 Nichts ist so langweilig wie ein Kerl der beim Angel liest.
Der scheint ja selbst nicht zu glauben was zu fangen.


 Du hast im Übrigen eher ein Problem mit anderen Anglern und weniger mit echten Passanten.

 Selbst gute Freunde können einen halt nerven oder vom Angeln abhalten, wenn man selbst nur in Ruhe gelassen werden möchte um zu fischen.


----------



## Schugga (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Was meint Ihr, was man sich als angelnde Frau alles anhören darf 

Ich werde wirklich nahezu von jedem (männlichern) Passanten, der vorbei geht oder radelt, angesprochen...
Aber ich bin immer freundlich und gebe höflich Antworten auf die üblichen Fragen ("Schon was gefangen?"..."Was sind denn da für Fische drin?"..."Was machen Sie mit den Fischen?") - es gibt ja auch keinen Grund, unhöflich zu sein.

Dennoch hatte ich bisher drei Situationen, die mir lästig und auch schon unangenehm waren:

*Bei der ersten* war ich mit meinem Partner ansitzen am Kanal. Es war Vatertag - aber die vorbei kommenden "Väter" waren an dem Tag keine Belästigung. Eher waren es zwei Kinder aus dem 5 km entfernetn Dorf, die uns zwei Stunden nicht mehr in Ruhe ließen....
Anfangs war es ja noch ganz "süß", wie die sich für die bereits gefangenen Fische und die Angelmethoden interessieren...aber dann fingen die an, an unserem Angelplatz rumzurennen und zu toben - nach Ermahnung unsererseits, doch woanders spielen zu gehen, war 10 Minuten lang Ruhe und dann kamen die wieder...
Deren Langzeitgedächtnis war wohl eher nicht so sehr ausgebildet....

*Die zweite Situation* war auch an dem Kanal (der übrigens nur 7 oder 8 m breit ist).
Mein Partner ging spinnen und ich saß weiterhin bei meinen 4 Posenangeln.
Auf der anderen Seite des Kanals kam ein Auto angefahren (BMW, tiefergelegt, laute Musik). Es furh erst vorbei, hielt dann aber an und parkte. Es stiegen drei "Herren" mit Migrationshintergrund aus und setzten sich genau mir gegenüber. Ich beachtete die "Herren" nicht weiter und bastelte an meinen Montagen - bis ich merkte, dass er eine Fotos von mir machte. Nun bin ich Gott sei Dank nicht auf den Mund gefallen und 
lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern, also sprach ich ihn direkt an, ob er eben ein Foto von mir gemacht hat. Er stammelte vor sich hin und meinte dann "Ja, aber ich hab's gelöscht.". Er meinte, ich kann ja rüber kommen und nachschauen, woraufhin ich nur noch mit ernster Stimme sagte, dass er das mit Sicherheit NICHT will. Seine beiden Kumpels lenkten dann ein und brachten ihn uzm Aufbruch.

*Die dritte Situation* war die unangenehmste, da ich an dem Tag alleine los war, um ein bisschen zu spinnen.
Ich stand direkt an einer Brücke die Böschung runter und machte meine ersten Würfe, als ein älterer Mann auf dem Fahrrad mich entdeckte und oben auf der Brücke anhielt. Er sagte zuerst nichts, sondern beobachtete mich nur - und ich beachtete ihn nicht weiter.
Er sprach mich dann aber an (mit schlechtem, gebrochenem Deutsch und wirrem Blick): "Hast Du überhaupt Schein?".
Höflich wie ich bin antwortete ich: "Ja, natürlich habe ich den."
Er: "Hast Du schon Fisch?"
Ich: "Nein, ich habe eben erst angefangen!"
Er: "Machst Du falsch!"
Ich: "Nein, ich denke nicht"
Er: "ich zeigen Dir wie geht richtig. Ich kann Dir beibringen!" und machte Anstalten, die Böschung hinab  zu kommen.
Ich: "Ich denke nicht, dass Sie mir was beibringen können."
Er: "Doch, doch. Ich zeigen!"
Ich: "Ich möchte nicht, dass Sie mir was zeigen." und dann etwas ernster: "Bitte lassen Sie mich in Ruhe und fahren einfach weiter."
Bei ihm trat dann kurz eine Verwirrung auf. Aber er ließ dann von seinem Vorhaben ab, zu mitr runter zu kommen, stieg auf sein Fahrrad und fuhr weg.

Ich wechselte danach auch lieber die Stelle und fuhr woanders hin.


******

Sorry, für den Roman


----------



## captn-ahab (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Als Frau hätte ich auf den Teil der Anglerschaft auch keinen  Bock!
Ich unterhalte mich gerne mit anderen anglern, bin aber auch ein Laberkopp und geselliger Typ.
Solange es zeitlich befristet ist gebe ich auch Kids gerne Auskunft, ist doch super wnen es die interessiert.
Denen muss man einfach klare Ansagen geben, Kinder sind so. Man neigt dazu viel zu lieb zu sein, mein Sohn bekommt ind er Kita klare Ansagen...und zack...da fluppt das


----------



## Schugga (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ach, also, die ganzen Angler, die mich bisher angesprochen haben, waren alle nett und nicht aufdringlich oder besserwisserisch oder so |bla:
Die waren alle nett und freundlich und interessiert - eine angelnde Frau ist hier wohl super selten |rolleyes


Bei den Kindern isses halt so, dass ich da nicht so die Erfahrung habe, wie weit man bei denen befehlstechnisch gehen kann - ich bin nicht so wirklich der Kindertyp und muss die nicht wirklich um mich haben |rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



> Bei den Kindern isses halt so, dass ich da nicht so die Erfahrung habe,  wie weit man bei denen befehlstechnisch gehen kann - ich bin nicht so  wirklich der Kindertyp und muss die nicht wirklich um mich haben |rolleyes


Hervorragend - willkommen im Club :m #6

Gegen lästige Kinder am Angelplatz hilft es oft, wortlos diverse Kippen direkt nacheinander zu rauchen und da ne ordentliche Quarzwolke zu verursachen.

Wirkt sehr oft direkt "verziehend", haha. Insbesondere, wenn der Wind in Richtung Zielobjekte steht. Eignet sich optimal zur passiven Kriegsführung.

Vorausgesetzt, man raucht überhaupt, natürlich.

Man kann ihnen auch einen Köder mit möglichst großem Drilling zeigen und sie freundlich warnen, dass der sich u. U. beim Ausholen volle Kanne verunfallend mit voller Wucht in die Schädeldecke oder das Auge bohrt, wenn sie nicht weitläufig Abstand halten und meinen, ständig direkt hinter einem beim Werfen herumstehen bzw. -rennen zu müssen.

Einfach etwas (bzw. idealerweise möglichst bunt) verbal ausmalen, was das dann für ein Gesplatter verursachen kann (inkl. Rausschneiden/-sägen im Krankenhaus, Gliedmaßenverlust, Für-Immer-Blindsein, hässliche Wüstnarben quer übers Gesicht usw. - ruhig übertreiben, es geht um möglichst effektive Abwehrschockung, die sollen ja idealerweise nie mehr wiederkommen und um Angler künftig freiwillig einen größtmöglichen Bogen machen).

Alles natürlich in möglichst freundlichem, neutralem Ton auflisten und dabei die steigende Bleichheit im Gesicht beobachten. 

Je mehr das per psychologischer Schocktherapie bis ins Mark erschüttert, umso besser. Man zählt ja quasi nur nicht mal unrealistische Fakten auf, sonst nix. Den Rest besorgt die Phantasie des Zuhörers ganz von selbst.

Darauf hat auch der härteste Stressbalg keinen Bock und rafft das ziemlich schnell.

Auch die Bitte um die Telefonnummer der Eltern zwecks Tachelesreden kann Wunder wirken.

Im Zweifels- bzw. beratungsresistenten Extremfalle hilft jedoch immer noch das gute, alte und möglichst vehement vorgebrachte "Verpiss dich, aber fix". Darf dann ruhig bis Südafrika hörbar sein.


----------



## hanzz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Oder ne FSK 18 Splatter-Horror-Story über das Gewässer raushauen. [emoji23]


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Kinder vertragen schon mal eine klare Ansage. Als Mann tut man sich da schon rein von der Tonlage her leichter.


----------



## Schugga (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfalle hilft jedoch immer noch das gute, alte und möglichst vehement vorgebrachte "Verpiss dich, aber fix".


 
DAS finde ich ein bisschen hart. Sowas würde ich "normalen" Kindern gegenüber nicht sagen (Ars***lochkindern vielleicht schon) - aber selbst die Kleinen haben ein bisschen Respekt verdient  

Mit dem Rauchen fange ich nicht wieder an :q

Aber die Methode mit dem gefährlichen Drilling klingt ganz gut


----------



## hanzz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Schugga schrieb:


> DAS finde ich ein bisschen hart. Sowas würde ich "normalen" Kindern gegenüber nicht sagen (Ars***lochkindern vielleicht schon) - aber selbst die Kleinen haben ein bisschen Respekt verdient
> 
> Mit dem Rauchen fange ich nicht wieder an :q
> 
> Aber die Methode mit dem gefährlichen Drilling klingt ganz gut


Naja, dann lernen die Blagen aber schneller als von ihren soja latte muttis.


----------



## Rotbart (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ist schon erstaunlich - ein paar Threads weiter wird (zu Recht) darüber geschimpft, dass die Angler in Deutschland keine Lobby haben.

Dabei kann jeder ein Stückchen mit dazu beitragen, dass sich das Bild vom ewig grummligen, in Unterhemd und Tarnhose am Wasser sitzenden, "schrulligen" Angler langsam wandelt.

Wer an Stellen angelt, die häufig von Fußgängern, Badegästen und Co. frequentiert werden, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn diese auch Interesse an seiner Tätigkeit zeigen (gibt's eigentlich was besseres für uns Angler?).

Und wer Einsamkeit sucht, ist an diesen Plätzen falsch.

Und gerade Kinder könnten die Verbandsvorsitzenden von Morgen sein ... wenn es uns heute gelingt, sie nicht vom Angeln und vor allem von uns Anglern abzuschrecken.


----------



## civicus (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Haha hammer


----------



## uhitz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ach, also, die ganzen Angler, die mich bisher angesprochen haben, waren alle nett und nicht aufdringlich oder besserwisserisch oder so |bla:
> Die waren alle nett und freundlich und interessiert - eine angelnde Frau ist hier wohl super selten |rolleyes



Meine Freundin die mich eig. so gut wie immer beim angeln begleitet musste sich leider von so manch Anglern schon einiges anhören. Dafür finden bei uns die Passanten das schon eher gut auch mal ein weibliches Wesen am Wasser zu sehen (oder sagen zumindest nichts dagegen  ), also genau umgekehrt 


Auch muss ich sagen dass ich bisher eher lästige,besserwisserische und nicht ums verrecken stillzukriegende Angelkollegen als ebensolche Passanten getroffen habe. Letztere waren mir gegenüber bisher meist recht freundlich und fragten nur mal kurz wies denn so läuft und haben sich nach ein paar kurzen Wortwechseln auch wieder verabschiedet.


----------



## Rotbart (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



uhitz schrieb:


> Meine Freundin die mich eig. so gut wie immer beim angeln begleitet musste sich leider von so manch Anglern schon einiges anhören.


 
Und wie war deine Reaktion?


----------



## hanzz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



Rotbart schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und gerade Kinder könnten die Verbandsvorsitzenden von Morgen sein ... wenn es uns heute gelingt, sie nicht vom Angeln und vor allem von uns Anglern abzuschrecken.



Fragt die Lehrerin:
Und was willst du mal werden?

Kind: 
Verbandsvorsitzender bei einem grossen deutschen Angelverband.


Muss n bisserl schmunzeln.

Wir spassen doch nur


----------



## Rotbart (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



hanzz schrieb:


> Fragt die Lehrerin:
> Und was willst du mal werden?
> 
> Kind:
> ...


 
Es war auch spaßig gemeint - aber der Kern bleibt:
Wer soll ein positives Gesellschaftsbild vom Angeln prägen, wenn nicht die Angler selbst?

Zugegeben ... es fällt nicht immer leicht.


----------



## Schugga (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



uhitz schrieb:


> Meine Freundin die mich eig. so gut wie immer beim angeln begleitet musste sich leider von so manch Anglern schon einiges anhören. Dafür finden bei uns die Passanten das schon eher gut auch mal ein weibliches Wesen am Wasser zu sehen (oder sagen zumindest nichts dagegen  ), also genau umgekehrt


 
Ist das eine angelnde Freundin?
Oder sitzt sie nur daneben?

Was muss sie sich denn so anhören?


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*



> DAS finde ich ein bisschen hart. Sowas würde ich "normalen" Kindern  gegenüber nicht sagen (Ars***lochkindern vielleicht schon) - aber selbst  die Kleinen haben ein bisschen Respekt verdient


Natürlich, das ist nur die allerletzte Maßnahme, wenn gar nix anderes mehr hilft.

Die "Drillingsmethode" hat ja auch definitiv einen wahren Kern - man möchte ja wirklich niemand aus Versehen schwer verletzen.

Sozusagen das Prinzip "Messer, Gabel, Scher' und Licht..."

Ich sehs einfach nicht ein, in meiner mehr als knappen Angelfreizeit die eklatanten Erziehungsdefizite unfähiger Eltern auszubügeln. Das läuft einfach nicht. Ich geh schließlich auch keinen anderen Leuten absichtlich in ihrer Freizeit auf die Nüsse.

Und hätte ich das als Kind ständig getan, hätte ich aus gutem Grund ständig kräftig aufs Dach bekommen.

Angler sind weder Fußabtreter noch Zooviech noch Langeweile-Bespaßungspausenclown. 

Man geht ja andersrum auch nicht völlig betrunken, pöbelnd, spielzeugverheerend und mageninhaltvonsichgebend mittags um 3 auf nen vollbesetzten Kinderspielplatz, weil man grade nix besseres zu tun hat und/oder das lustig findet.

Oder wirft mal rumkreischend nen Steinhagel auf nen belebten Tennisplatz, weil man halt zufälligerweise Tennis nicht mag oder sonstige psychologische Defizite kompensieren will.

Sowas geht gar nicht, da wäre das Geschrei dann zu Recht riesengroß - also warum sollten sich Angler andersrum sowas in der Art in ihrer Freizeit gefallen lassen. Läuft nicht, fertig.

Auch will ich kein Vorbild sein - sonst wäre ich Lehrer oder Sozialpädagoge geworden. Nicht mein Job und nicht mein Problem, fertig. Grausame Tierwelt. Soll vorkommen. 

Wer immer kuscht und angepasst sein will, hat von vorn herein verloren und wird irgendwann komplett untergebuttert. Von daher gilt es bei Bedarf zu signalisieren: Bis hierher und nicht weiter, alles hat seine Grenzen. Da gibts nix mehr zu diskutieren.

Was selbstverständlich gar nicht geht, ist irgendeine Form von körperlicher Gewalt (exklusive Ausnahme gegenüber Erwachsenen: Freundin ist dabei und wird belästigt - da gibts dann genau eine einzige unmissverständliche Warnung, bevor es bei Nichtbeachtung dieser kräftig scheppert).

Aber verbal kann man da wie gesagt genuch Tod und Verderben säen - man muss nur wissen, wie 

Und sowieso am allerbesten zu Zeiten/Wetterlagen losziehen, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Nervbegegnungen (und damit Abwehrstress) wesentlich geringer ist. Ich will beim Angeln chillen und mich nicht ständig über Garnichtgeh aufregen müssen.

Von daher (wie schonmal hier irgendwo erwähnt): 

Lieber Regen morgens um 5 aufm Helm als Dauer-Dummgelaber im Ohr und unkontrolliert-unerzogene Heerscharen im Genick. Das ist in Ballungsraum-Einzugsgebieten die definitiv beste Methode.

Noch besser zum Ausweichen: Falls lokal möglich/erlaubt, bei Nacht angreifen (sollten Anglerinnen halt möglichst nicht unbedingt alleine praktizieren).


----------



## phirania (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Manchmal hilft ja auch   drauf hinzuweisen was beim angeln alles passieren kann...
Wenn man denn zu nahe dabei steht.
http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...twIwBQ&usg=AFQjCNHbKT0_1IHIWQmLjsZUmbccaDRhdw


----------



## uhitz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

@ Rotbart: von einer versuchten Erklärrung dass es ihn/oder denen nichts anginge was ich mit meiner Freundin wo mache (ja wir haben nur geangelt...  ) über "Geh uns nicht auf die Nüsse" bis zu einem sehr wehementen "Nur weil dir deine Alte den ganzen Tag auf den Sack geht weil dus ned mit ihr aushältst war alles dabei". Hängt auch immer von den Sprüchen ab 

@ Schugga: Sie sitzt (mittlerweile auch wenns nach ihr geht) leider nur daneben. Sie war zwar damals im Kurs dabei, meinte aber dass sie den Schein nicht mag, da hat auch das gute Zureden des Kursleiters nix gebracht.
Mittlerweile bedauert sie die Entscheidung aber ziemlich.

>edit: Ich lass sie halt jetzt immer Montagen herrichten, Stellen aussuchen in unbeobachteten Momenten nen Fisch landen. Nur im Urlaub da macht sie freudig mit 


Hat damals schon angefangen beim "Kursfischen" wo einige Kurskollegen mit andersweitiger Herkunft zu ihr meinten dass sie am Wasser als Frau nichts verloren hat und wieder nach Hause an den Herd gehn soll, zum Glück hat dass mein Kursleiter mitbekommen und die Typen heim geschickt bevor ich vom Essen holen wiedergekommen bin, sonst wär min. einer Baden gegangen...
Aber meist sind es ähnliche Anreden. Oder wenn ich z.B. mal einen Fisch abschlage, das kann sie nicht wirklich haben, dann war mal als Kommentar was sie denn beim entschuppen und ausnehmen erst macht? Darauf ich" das mach ich ja selbst, genauso wie die Zubereitung" Worauf dann mein Gegenüber (alles andere als scherzhaft) meinte ich soll mir ne andere Frau suchen wie die mich nicht mal bekochen möchte. Worauf dann mein oben als letzte genannte Reaktion kam.

@edit
aber ersthaft angegangen wurde sie noch nicht. Und seit auch ihr Bruder dabei ist quatscht uns auch keiner mehr an, da schreckt anscheinend die Masse an Leuten ab 

Machogehabe schön und gut, aber nur weil man selbst keinen mehr ***  muss man nicht anderen auf den S*** gehen ist bei sowas immer meine Devise


----------



## Rosi (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Moin in die Runde, klar gibt es Leute die neugierig sind oder anders denken, na und? Sollen se doch, wär mir zu streßig mich darüber zu ärgern. 

Wenn ich was erleben will, geh ich im Sommer auf eine Seebrücke angeln. Da bekommt man was geboten :q


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Seit Freitag habe ich unten am Rhein jetzt ungefähr 15 mal den Begriff Neobiota und 23 mal die Einwanderungsgeschichte der Grundeln erzählen dürfen. Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass keiner der Passanten schlecht drauf war. Die haben sich alle sehr aufmerksam gegeben und waren verständig!

Am meisten musste ich über die Frage eines Neubürgers schmunzeln. "Kann man essen? Schmeckt gut?" - "Logisch Pan, hau rein!"


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lästige, besserwisserische Passanten*

Ich habe sehr viel negatives über die Rücksichtslosigkeit anderer erfahren.
Sei es der Badegast der von der anderen Seite des Ufers bei mir an Land geht und dann wieder ins Wasser um zurück zu schwimmen (unbelehrbar) oder die Pferdetussis, die mit ihrem Pferd neben mir ins Wasser reiten. Ebenso die Hundebesitzer, die meist schrecklicher sind.

Mit netten verbalen Hinweisen, das hier scharfe Haken (Blinkerbox oder dergleichen) hier offen rumliegen und hier Leinenzwang ist und das Tier sich nicht verletzen soll, hilft bei einigen gut ins Gespräch zu kommen.

Sozusagen "mach was Ihr wollt, aber passt auf das dem Tier nichts passiert". Dann gibt es sogar noch Rückendeckung wenn andere ihr Hund nicht im Zaum halten können. "Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht"

Eine direkte Konfrontation zeigt oft schnell die Herkunft der Störer..... Nachbarn von "Cindy aus Marzahn"


----------

